# Ice and ducks.



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ice and ducks don't mix to well. I don't think there will be much of a second half in the Northern zone. I hope the rivers in the south don't freeze before the second half coming up. But they will be easier to hunt all ya have to do is find open water right?


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Drove down the lake today and it was totally open, didn't see many birds though, a few geese. Sandusky bay was locked up last week and so was the portage. There were abut 150 buffies hanging out on the ice last week there. Hopefully the ramps will be open, if not I think we're screwed.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

The Tusc.River here seldom freezes over so hope all those ducks and geese pay us a visit.Lucky enough to have permission to hunt a few choice spots on it this year.The corn has been cut so that is just another plus.What to do,waterfowl hunting,ice fishing,river fishing,bowhunting,what's a guy to do?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> The Tusc.River here seldom freezes over so hope all those ducks and geese pay us a visit.Lucky enough to have permission to hunt a few choice spots on it this year.The corn has been cut so that is just another plus.What to do,waterfowl hunting,ice fishing,river fishing,bowhunting,what's a guy to do?


we'll do em all!!! see ya on the river in a couple hrs :B


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Here in my area I target places that are close to large lakes that are deep.
They stay open longer + the birds help to keep it open longer as they gather there.
Set up in the fields and hope for the best.
Most always take a few Geese and once in a while, when the winds are right. we do a few limits of ducks.
As long as you have some open water you will find Fowl.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

> Ice and ducks don't mix to well.


I don't agree with you Billybob. You have to be careful, but I've had some of my best hunts when everything is frozen. If you can find any open water you bet the ducks and geese will too. Last year I had to break some ice with my boat, but we got to where we wanted to be and had a great hunt.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Two years ago I took a guy from LA out when it was 8 degrees for his first trip duck hunting.... we had been working some long hours on a project and the second half was he first chance to get free... Fed him breakfast in the boat and put birds in front of him til he had 4 ducks and a goose. He has gone off the deep end and now spends every early season day looking forward to the freeze... 

Word of caution.... this is more dangerous than ice fishing in a lot of ways because most of what you do happens in the dark.... keep your head and dont rush to do anything...


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm with Woodie and Duckman. I generally don't do much hunting the first split; however, I live for cold and snow and ice for the second half. You may only shoot mallards and black ducks, but the action can be awesome. I've seen and taken teal, woodies and divers in January. I'm looking at a nice drake redhead on my office wall that was taken the last weekend of the season two years ago.

You do need to exercise some caution and plan ahead. I carry a waterproof stuff sack with a dry change of clothes, my phone and emergency fire starters and some food and water. I take this with me everytime I do a float trip or am out in a boat. PFD is worn at all times. We tipped the canoe last year on the Hocking the 3rd week of January and I went completly under. Thankfully, we were only about 300 yards from the take out point and my size and layers of clothing kept me warm. It also helped that we limited out on mallards and black ducks. !$ 

On a side note, I went cruising yesterday and saw a great many ducks and geese on creeks and lakes.


----------

